# té - plural



## javier_eduardo

Tal vez sea muy simple esta pregunta, pero recientemente escuché a unas personas decir teces, yo creo que es incorrecto, al igual que decir "cafeces"  o "pieces". Pero a decir verdad no estoy seguro, es correcto decir "teces" o se dice "tés"


----------



## Alundra

javier_eduardo said:
			
		

> Tal vez sea muy simple esta pregunta, pero recientemente escuché a unas personas decir teces, yo creo que es incorrecto, al igual que decir "cafeces" o "pieces". Pero a decir verdad no estoy seguro, es correcto decir "teces" o se dice "tés"


 
Yo creo que lo correcto (y lo que siempre he dicho) es tés.

Espera a ver que dicen los demás.
Alundra.


----------



## belén

De acuerdo con Alundra. "Tés" es mi opción.


----------



## ieracub

Parece que está claro que el prural de _té_ es _tés_, pero ¿por qué el acento?

La regla general dice que los monosílabos no se acentúan, salvo algunos para evitar ambigüedad:

Te trajo María / Té trajo María.

_tes_ (tés) es monosílabo que no pertenece a los que producen ambigüedad, no debería llevar acento por lo tanto, ¿o sí? 

Saludos.


----------



## javier_eduardo

De acuerdo, muchas gracias por la explicación.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

ieracub, También se ponen acentos para distinguir una palabra de otra pronunciada de la misma manera(está bien escrita esta frase?). En el caso de "Té" se pone el acento para que no se confunde con "Te". Otros ejemplos son "Mi(posesivo) y mí(forma preposicional), "Se y sé, Si y sí, de y dé(forma del presente de subjuntivo),etc.. Espero habertelo aclarado...


----------



## eironi

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> ieracub, También se ponen acentos para distinguir una palabra de otra pronunciada de la misma manera(está bien escrita esta frase?). En el caso de "Té" se pone el acento para que no se confunde con "Te". Otros ejemplos son "Mi(posesivo) y mí(forma preposicional), "Se y sé, Si y sí, de y dé(forma del presente de subjuntivo),etc.. Espero habertelo aclarado...


Estoy de acuerdo, Jhorer, pero creo que ieracub estaba preguntando por qué "tés" (o sea, el plural de "té") también llevaría acento, ya que (a diferencia de la versión singular) no parece ser otra palabra con la que se pudiera confundir.
Yo también pensé lo mismo al ver "tés" (con acento) pero se me acaba de ocurrir que "te" también es cómo se escribe el nombre de la letra "t", así que supongo que el plural sería "tes", y por eso el plural de "té" (la bebida) no pierde el acento, y es "tés".
Bueno, esa sólo es mi suposición, pero a ver si algún nativo nos lo puede aclarar definitivamente.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

eironi, eh Tienes razón. Debería aprender que necesito leer todo el mensaje antes de escribir,jej. 
  En cuanto al respeto, Yo no sé tampoco por qué lleva acento la palabra "tés". A parte de la suposición que ha dado eironi, no se me ocurre ninguna otra...


----------



## JB

A Brishsti:
Dijiste que el acento diacrítico se usa para distinguir palabras que *se pronuncian* lo mismo.  Te ofrezco una pequeña corrección:
No tiene que ver con la pronunciación.  Esos se llaman _ homónimos_, tales como has, haz, as; pollo, poyo; hasta, asta; hola, ola; y otros, que no llevan accento escrito.  

Pero sí, dió buenos ejemplos, y  "té" es uno de esos.


----------



## elroy

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> Pero sí, dió buenos ejemplos, y "té" es uno de esos.


 
Sin embargo, "dio" se escribe sin tilde.


----------



## diegodbs

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> eironi, eh Tienes razón. Debería aprender que necesito leer todo el mensaje antes de escribir,jej.
> En cuanto al respeto, Yo no sé tampoco por qué lleva acento la palabra "tés". A parte de la suposición que ha dado eironi, no se me ocurre ninguna otra...


 
Te (pronombre) sin acento. "Te dije que vinieras"
Té (sustantivo) con acento. "Me gusta el té"


----------



## belén

He mandado una consulta a la RAE para lo de si "tés" va o no acentuado.

Os cuento cuando respondan,

Saludos,
Be


----------



## belén

*té.  *‘Árbol  cuyas hojas se emplean para infusiones y, especialmente, la propia infusión’:  _«V__os no sabés ni hacer un  té de saquitos»_ (Cuzzani _Zorro_  [Arg. 1988]). Se escribe con tilde  diacrítica, en oposición al pronombre de segunda persona singular _te_ y al  nombre de la letra _t,_ que se escriben sin tilde. Su plural, _tés,_  se escribe también con tilde: _«__Me cargan los tés sin  gusto a té»_ (Donoso  _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]). No es aceptable la  grafía galicada *_thé_. (Diccionario  panhispánico de dudas)
-- 
Reciba un cordial saludo.

__
Departamento de Español al día
RAE


----------



## Jellby

¿Árbol? Siempre he creído que el té era más bien un arbusto... y el DRAE dice lo mismo.

En fin... veo en la wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camellia_sinensis), por ejemplo, que hay dos variedades. La de China alcanza los 3 metros (arbusto) y la de Assam de 6 a 20 metros (árbol).


----------



## eironi

belen said:
			
		

> *té. *‘Árbol cuyas hojas se emplean para infusiones y, especialmente, la propia infusión’: _«V__os no sabés ni hacer un té de saquitos»_ (Cuzzani _Zorro_ [Arg. 1988]). Se escribe con tilde diacrítica, en oposición al pronombre de segunda persona singular _te_ y al nombre de la letra _t,_ que se escriben sin tilde. Su plural, _tés,_ se escribe también con tilde: _«__Me cargan los tés sin gusto a té»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]). No es aceptable la grafía galicada *_thé_. (Diccionario panhispánico de dudas)



Gracias por aclararnos la duda, Belén.


----------



## eironi

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> A Brishsti:
> Dijiste que el acento diacrítico se usa para distinguir palabras que *se pronuncian* lo mismo. Te ofrezco una pequeña corrección:
> No tiene que ver con la pronunciación. Esos se llaman _homónimos_, tales como has, haz, as; pollo, poyo; hasta, asta; hola, ola; y otros, que no llevan accento escrito.
> 
> Pero sí, dió buenos ejemplos, y "té" es uno de esos.


Siento ser pedante, pero, que yo sepa, en la mayor parte de España has, haz y pollo, poyo no son homónimos.


----------



## saemon

eironi said:
			
		

> Siento ser pedante, pero, que yo sepa, en la mayor parte de España has, haz y pollo, poyo no son homónimos.


Estoy de acuerdo con eironi. Las letras s/z y ll/y suelen pronunciarse de manera distinta (aunque no siempre). Incluso según la fonética, b/v se pronuncian de distinta manera aunque al hablar nadie las diferencia, que yo sepa.


----------



## lazarus1907

No hay lugar para opiniones aquí, que yo sepa: "Té" lleva tilde diacrítica para diferenciarlo del pronombre "te" (a ti). En plural no se puede confundir con ninguna otro "tes", así que se aplican las normas de acentuación normalmente, y los monosílabos NO llevan tilde.



> Sin embargo, "dio" se escribe sin tilde.



"dio" es monosílabo.

Véase este enlace para otros ejemplos de tildes diacríticas.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=611459&postcount=7


----------



## eironi

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> En plural no se puede confundir con ninguna otro "tes", así que se aplican las normas de acentuación normalmente, y los monosílabos NO llevan tilde.


Lazarus, ¿has visto el mensaje de arriba de Belén?...

{Según la RAE:] Su plural, _tés,_ se escribe también con tilde: _«__Me cargan los tés sin gusto a té»_ 

Supongo que es porque "tes" (sin tilde) sería el plural de "te" (el nombre de la letra).


----------



## eironi

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Si lleva tilde, ¿cuál es la otra palabra perteneciente a otra categoría gramatical que tiene idéntica forma (tes)?


¿No podría ser el plural de "te" (la letra)?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes


> "tes: *Nunca he oído esta palabra"*


*:*
un ejemplo: Un profesor de geografía a sus alumnos: "no olvidar que Rotterdam se escribe con dos tes" (es decir plural de la letra "t") como lo ha explicado Eironi. No hay contradicción.
Hasta otra


----------



## Dr. Quizá

A mí me parece que el "plural" de "T" se escribe "T", del mismo modo que el de "PC" se escribe "PC" pero, ojo, pronunciándose "tes" y "pecés"; cosa que descubrí el otro día y que me extrañó mucho.

Así que, ¿qué será "tes"?


----------



## lazarus1907

Pues sí


----------



## JB

Aprendí este "chiste" en mis primeras clases de español

¿Cómo comes?
¿Cómo como?  Como cómo como.

OK, it's not that funny, but it helps point out accents.

Also a note to any Spanish beginners.  In the U.S., when we say "tilde" we refer to the squiggle over an "n" to make it ñ.   We talk about written accent marks as just that, or sometimes just say "acento sobre la u."    (By the way, I've heard it described tihs way in Mexico by native speakers, as well.

In general, Spanish grammars (not for Americans, but their own) use the word "tilde" to refer to any accent mark, as well as "our" tilde.


----------



## elroy

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> Aprendí este "chiste" en mis primeras clases de español
> 
> ¿Cómo comes?
> ¿Cómo como? Como cómo <- esta tilde sobra como.
> 
> OK, it's not that funny, but it helps point out accents.
> 
> Also a note to any Spanish beginners. In the U.S., when we say "tilde" we refer to the squiggle over an "n" to make it ñ. We talk about written accent marks as just that, or sometimes just say "acento sobre la u." (By the way, I've heard it described tihs way in Mexico by native speakers, as well.
> 
> In general, Spanish grammars (not for Americans, but their own) use the word "tilde" to refer to any accent mark, as well as "our" tilde.


 
En español la palabra "tilde" se refiere al acento escrito, o sea ´.

Además te recuerdo que en ese foro se habla exclusivamente el castellano.


----------



## Jellby

elroy said:
			
		

> En español la palabra "tilde" se refiere al acento escrito, o sea ´.



*tilde*:
1. amb. Virgulilla o rasgo que se pone sobre algunas abreviaturas, el que lleva la ñ, y cualquier otro signo que sirva para distinguir una letra de otra o denotar su acentuación. U. m. en f.

Es decir, que prácticamente cualquier marca diacrítica como las de ñ, á, è, ü, ç, ô... pueden llamarse tilde. Es cierto que en español (al menos en mi experiencia) casi siempre se refiere al acento gráfico, pero el DRAE recoge explícitamente el uso para la virgulilla de la ñ.

Por cierto, que yo siempre la he oído en femenino, aunque según la definición de arriba también se usa como masculino.


----------



## leejikaeul

yo que sepa, 
las palabras que terminan en vocal con acento,
se aumenta "es" para hacerlas plurales.
entonces, té en plural, es :
t'ees?


----------



## ironic

eso en qué idioma?
en español el plural de té es tés


----------



## leejikaeul

claro que en espanol! 
pero en espanol, las palabras que terminan en vocal + acento, se aumenta -es..
como bambúes.


----------



## hosec

leejikaeul said:


> ... en español, las palabras que terminan en vocal + acento, se aumenta -es.


 

No creas: mamá > mamás; papá > papás; sofá > sofás; café > cafés...

Eso que tú dices sólo ocurre con las que acaban en -í o en -ú. Pero incluso en estas, se admite sólo -s (creo recordar).

SAlud


----------



## ToñoTorreón

La regla, según el DPD, es:

*a) **Sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en vocal átona o en -e tónica.* Forman el plural con -_s:_ _casas, estudiantes, taxis, planos, tribus, comités_. Son vulgares los plurales terminados en _-ses, _como </IMG>_cafeses,_ en lugar de _cafés,_ o </IMG>_pieses,_ en lugar de _pies_.

Las reglas completas para la formación del plural aquí: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=plural


----------



## leejikaeul

tienen razon!!
mil gracias!!


----------



## Jellby

Del DPD:

*té*. ‘Árbol cuyas hojas se emplean para infusiones y, especialmente, la propia infusión’: «_Vos no sabés ni hacer un té de saquitos_». Se escribe con tilde diacrítica, en oposición al pronombre de segunda persona del singular _te_ y al nombre de la letra _t_, que se escriben sin tilde. Su plural, _tés_, se escribe también con tilde: «_Me cargan los tés sin gusto a té_». No es aceptable la grafía galicada _thé_.


----------



## jazyk

> Se escribe con tilde diacrítica, en oposición al pronombre de segunda persona del singular _te_ y al nombre de la letra _t_, que se escriben sin tilde. Su plural, _tés_, se escribe también con tilde


Si es la regla, es la regla, pero ¿cómo aquí podría haber confusión ya que no existe el pronombre _tes_? ¿No sería más lógico escribir _tes_, ya que es una palabra monosilábica?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

jazyk said:


> Si es la regla, es la regla, pero ¿cómo aquí podría haber confusión ya que no existe el pronombre _tes_?



T = una te
TT = dos tes
TTT = tres tes

etc.


----------



## jazyk

No había pensado en la letra T, pero no sé si eso lo explica totalmente, visto que en la lengua (cualquiera que sea) la polisemia nunca ha sido un problema y ni siempre es posible distinguir los diferentes significados de las palabras por intermedio de la escritura. Pero como dije: la regla es la regla.


----------



## ironic

jazyk said:


> No había pensado en la letra T, pero no sé si eso lo explica totalmente, visto que en la lengua (cualquiera que sea) la polisemía nunca ha sido un problema y ni siempre es posible distinguir los diferentes significados de las palabras por intermedio de la escritura. Pero como dije: la regla es la regla.


 
En castellano, sin embargo, se utilizan las tildes para diferenciar las palabras que se escriben igual. En otras lenguas hay que atender al contexto. Es una pena...
El castellano para eso es bastante lògico


----------



## jazyk

¿Y qué me decís de sí (afirmación) y sí (pronombre, de si (conjunción) y si (nota musical). Estas son solo algunas palabras que no se distinguen en la escritura, pero que tienen un sentido completamente diferente, lo que contraría tu "En castellano, sin embargo, se utilizan las tildes para diferenciar las palabras que se escriben igual." Pero es como he dicho, las reglas son las reglas, hay que respetarlas, pero no hace daño reflexionar sobre ellas de vez en cuando.


----------



## Mangato

jazyk said:


> ¿Y qué me decís de sí (afirmación) y sí (pronombre, de si (conjunción) y si (nota musical). Estas son solo algunas palabras que no se distinguen en la escritura, pero que tienen un sentido completamente diferente, lo que contraría tu "En castellano, sin embargo, se utilizan las tildes para diferenciar las palabras que se escriben igual." Pero es como he dicho, las reglas son las reglas, hay que respetarlas, pero no hace daño reflexionar sobre ellas de vez en cuando.


Es que en español solamente utilizamos el acento agudo, por lo tanto no tenemos más opciones para difernciar  dos a dos las cuatro acepciones de *si-sí* que menciona.


----------



## jazyk

Eso lo sé.


----------



## Jellby

jazyk said:


> ¿Y qué me decís de sí (afirmación) y sí (pronombre, de si (conjunción) y si (nota musical).



La tilde sirve para diferenciar palabras que se escribirían igual, sólo cuando hay una clara (o a veces no tan clara) diferencia en la pronunciación. Que/qué, como/cómo, tu/tú... se pronuncian con distinto énfasis, y eso se marca con la tilde. No es una regla de hormigón armado, pero en estos casos al menos la tilde es útil y tiene sentido.


----------



## Mangato

Se marcan con tilde porque son interrogativos


----------



## L4ut4r0

Jellby said:


> La tilde sirve para diferenciar palabras que se escribirían igual, sólo cuando hay una clara (o a veces no tan clara) diferencia en la pronunciación. Que/qué, como/cómo, tu/tú... se pronuncian con distinto énfasis, y eso se marca con la tilde.



En otras palabras, podríamos decir que la diferencia te/té o mí/mi es prosódica además de diacrítica. En cambio la diferencia sólo/solo es exclusivamente diacrítica. Y hay casos en que hay diferencia prosódica pero no se hace la diferencia escrita: para gozar (preposición), para de gozar (verbo).


----------



## little_warrior88

Mario Vargas Llosa en su libro "Travesuras de la niña mala" dice lo siguiente:

VII. Marcella en Lavapiés. 

"[...] los clientes los tenían llevando y trayendo cervezas, cafés, *tes*, chocolates, [...]"

Entonces, ¿es correcto o incorrecto escribir esta palabra al plural SIN acento?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Incorrecto.


----------



## Aviador

little_warrior88 said:


> ...
> Entonces, ¿es correcto o incorrecto escribir esta palabra al plural SIN acento?



Por favor,  muchachos. Esto ya fue aclarado varios mensajes atrás por Belén (#13).

Cito aquí de nuevo lo que dice la RAE:



> *té*. ‘Árbol cuyas hojas se emplean para infusiones y, especialmente, la propia infusión’: _«Vos no sabés ni hacer un té de saquitos»_ (Cuzzani _Zorro_ [Arg. 1988]). Se escribe con tilde diacrítica, en oposición al pronombre de segunda persona del singular _te_ y al nombre de la letra _t,_ que se escriben sin tilde (→ tilde2, 3). *Su plural, tés, se escribe también con tilde*: _«Me cargan los tés sin gusto a té»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]). No es aceptable la grafía galicada _thé_.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _ Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Saludos.


----------



## SpiceMan

A mí siempre me sonó mal en plural (vaya uno a saber por qué) y lo digo en singular:

"Dos té con leche, por favor"


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

Seguramente es una pregunta tonta, pero de pronto me entró la duda:

¿Cuál es el plural de té? ¿Tés? ¿O tes, sin tilde?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el DPD:

*té*. ‘Árbol cuyas hojas se emplean para infusiones y, especialmente, la propia infusión’: _«Vos no sabés ni hacer un té de saquitos»_ (Cuzzani _Zorro_ [Arg. 1988]). Se escribe con tilde diacrítica, en oposición al pronombre de segunda persona del singular _te_ y al nombre de la letra _t,_ que se escriben sin tilde (</SPAN> tilde2, 3). Su plural, _tés,_ se escribe también con tilde: _«Me cargan los tés sin gusto a té»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]). No es aceptable la grafía galicada _thé_.


----------



## totor

¡Hola, Toño, y gracias!

Cuando puse té en el diccionario no me derivó a este hilo, que me hubiera aclarado la cuestión.

Busqué en el DRAE y no dice nada del plural, pero no se me ocurrió mirar en el DPD.

La consulta de Belén al DRAE lo aclara a la perfección.

¡Un abrazo y gracias otra vez!


----------

